
Did a Jewish Holiday Kill the WeWork IPO? - heshiebee
https://thehustle.co/09182019-wework-ipo-holiday/
======
lm28469
How convenient, it has nothing to do with all the shady things the CEO did nor
the fact that this company is nowhere near its current valuation. It's purely
a timing coincidence.

